# Hunting license



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

My buddy told me that being a veteran he got his hunting license for free .
Is this right ?

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Drake said:


> My buddy told me that being a veteran he got his hunting license for free .
> Is this right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes. The state sent a letter I believe to all that qualify. You show the letter at the retailer and any license in the system is absolutley free. We were standing in line behind an old vet one spring the year it passed getting our turkey license. He was on a Scooter and seemed quite disabled. Looked old enough to be a WWII vet. He sat there and got every single license available from turkey to fur harvester to sturgeon to bobcate tag. My young son asked me on the way out how in the world was that guy going to trap he could barely stand to get his wallet. I smiled and said it doesn't matter if he wanted those tags and it made his day to get them... he earned it.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

we owe alot to our vet both able and disabled.
if letting them hunt and fish without the cost of a license helps them out, I am for it.
letting them have a couple days in October to firearm hunt helps them out let's do it.
most of these vets have taught us so much the deserve all we can give them.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Only free for veterans with a 100% service related disability, veterans in general or those with less than a 100% service related disability do not qualify.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

In the past you had to show your VA letter showing you were rated at 100% or 70% with a Individual Unemployable rating. I think it was last year the DNR upgraded their system, now all you have to show is your Drivers License. Also you can get any license at no charge except one that requires a drawing application fee, Bear draws, elk draws or if you want a spring turkey tag via drawing you have to pay for those. The catch is a left over tag is also free.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MILITARY AND DISABLED VETERANS LICENSES
Resident active duty military and disabled veterans who are determined by the Veterans Administration office to be 100% disabled or individually unemployable are eligible to receive all of their non-lottery associated hunting and fishing licenses at zero cost.



https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013-12_HFLnewsletter_443143_7.pdf


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

hommer23 said:


> In the past you had to show your VA letter showing you were rated at 100% or 70% with a Individual Unemployable rating. I think it was last year the DNR upgraded their system, now all you have to show is your Drivers License. Also you can get any license at no charge except one that requires a drawing application fee, Bear draws, elk draws or if you want a spring turkey tag via drawing you have to pay for those. The catch is a left over tag is also free.


100% disabled vet here and I got my fall turkey tag for free. Granted I didn’t fill it…

Michigan waterfowl/HIP and pheasant are free but still have to pay for the Federal Duck Stamp.

-VHR


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It would be great if they did this for all of our veterans. We paid the price for most of the citizens of this country.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Martin Looker said:


> It would be great if they did this for all of our veterans. We paid the price for most of the citizens of this country.


It is a state to state thing. IIRC Idaho gives all vets free licenses. 


-VHR


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

It was an honor and privilege to serve my country, I did so voluntarily knowing and accepting the risks involved.
I pulled my weight then and I will pull my weight now when it comes to paying for my hunting and fishing licenses.
Imo only Vets who are 100% disabled because of a service related issue should get the Free Ride, we can’t do enough for them.
As for the rest of us, we made our choice unless we were drafted. Perhaps the Draftees deserve some kind of discounted license, but surely not 100%.
I would feel guilty not paying my fair share, I chose to serve and expect nothing special in return.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I've a friend, Veteran 100% disabled that neither hunts or fishes but he does not pay property tax.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you are a 100% Disabled or IU rated Veteran your property tax is waived IF you turn your VA letter in every year to your local treasure’s office. You also get 1 free license plate, I own 2 vehicles but still have to pay for my wife’s car. I also have to pay for any special assessments in my property taxes, IE our street lights, trash service and storm drain cleaning, last year it was around $200 but that’s still better than the normal tax bill.


----------

